# CCO haul



## blowyourmind (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is what I got from my CCO this past Saturday;






Idol Eyes e/s, Smoking Eyes quad, Shadowy Lady quad

I can't CP Smoking Eyes, I got the only one my CCO had!


----------



## Sass (Oct 21, 2009)

You did great!  This makes me want to go check my CCO out like tomorrow.  Ha!  Idol Eyes is such a pretty e/s.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2009)

OMG!!! they had smoking eyes quad!!!! Fabulous find!!! Tell your CCo they need to send a smoking eyes quad to Texas to my CCO...stat LOL ....


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 21, 2009)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## n_c (Oct 22, 2009)

Awesome haul!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 22, 2009)

What are the colors in that Smoking Quad? It's gorgeous!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2009)

Next to Nothing (Frost), Satin Taupe (Frost), Showstopper (Matte) and Smoking (V).


Showstopper is coming out in one of the upcoming collections
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...ussion-150534/

My favorite quad ever


----------



## Lapis (Oct 23, 2009)

Great Haul! 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Next to Nothing (Frost), Satin Taupe (Frost), Showstopper (Matte) and Smoking (V).


Showstopper is coming out in one of the upcoming collections
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...ussion-150534/

My favorite quad ever_

 
Showstopper comes out atleast once a year either in a palette or quad, lol
I swear it's like MAC's go to color.
The quad not a fav of mine but I have either the color or a close dupe of the quad 3 or 4 times over so that's why


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Oct 23, 2009)

May I ask how much you paid for each of the quads? Just so I can kill myself quietly to ebay prices


----------



## blowyourmind (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peek_a_b0o* 

 
_May I ask how much you paid for each of the quads? Just so I can kill myself quietly to ebay prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they were $24.50 each


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blowyourmind* 

 
_they were $24.50 each_

 
Gaaaaaah!!!!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Oct 25, 2009)

the smokey eye quad is to die for wish my CCO would of had that in I got Idol eyes to the last time I was at my CCO love it.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome haul! Shadowy Lady Quad is amazing! You will fall in love with Smudge Voilet!! Best eyeshadow color ever!


----------



## christinag05 (Oct 29, 2009)

I LOVE the smoking eyes quad!  Great haul!


----------



## User27 (Oct 30, 2009)

****


----------

